# حصريا تحكم في جهاز حاسوبك من خارج المنزل من جوالك (شرح كامل)



## دلال مغربي (2 يونيو 2011)

_




_
_



_

_*حصريا تحكم في جهاز حاسوبك من خارج المنزل مع هذا البرنامج 
والمفاجأة*
* بصيغة jar أي لجميع الجولات مع الشرح.*

__



_


_مرفق في الملف شرح كامل بالصور[خطوة بخطوة]
 _*أولا:*_* ثبيث برنامج* rdmplus_desktop bahamid *على جهاز الحاسوب. *


_*ثانيا*_* : ثبيث برنامج* RDM_Plus_v3.7.9_Cracked_bahamid *على جوالك *_


_



_
برنامج الجوال + برنامج الحاسوب + الشرح = 4.70 م.ب فقط





اضغط هنا لتحميل الملف




_



_








_



_​


----------



## عزت ابواحمد (15 يونيو 2011)

نورك الله بنورك جزاك الله خير


----------



## savoirs (15 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## abo khattab (16 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------



## eng.loai88 (18 يونيو 2011)

يسلمو يا طيب


----------



## yasser 2005 (19 يونيو 2011)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 يونيو 2011)

مشكورين جميعا على مروركم الذي زاد من جمال الموضوع وحسنه

دمتم بخير وعافية .. في أمان الله وحفظه


----------



## engineer_man (25 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي مجهووووووووووووووووووووووووودك الرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررائع


----------



## morero2006 (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دلال مغربي (19 أكتوبر 2011)

​


----------



## samyx100 (25 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورر يا غالي


----------



## tisby (25 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks alot


----------



## an_isma43 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يامهندس نحن ننتظر الجزء الثاني ....................شكرالك


----------



## salman_m (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## momani9 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

صباح الخير .....................


----------



## وهران الاسلام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك ولكن الا يوجد خوف من اختراق جهازك الحاسوب عن طريق الجوال ؟؟؟


----------



## climcom (5 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## أبو وليد الدين (9 نوفمبر 2011)

كل الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## احمد الششتاوى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله كل الخير


----------



## mohsen266 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## saloom-212 (10 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية ربي )


----------



## emadeddin6969 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ... وننتظر مزيدا من التألق والأبداع


----------



## searcher_2010 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## haitham_zaki00 (14 نوفمبر 2011)

تم تفعيله مشكور أخي وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## rafea1978 (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (13 يناير 2012)

File Not Found 
للأسف .. ممكن حد يفيدنى ؟؟؟


----------



## احمد القصير (13 يناير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohajer4love (19 يناير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaank you very much


----------



## ahmed isma3eel (20 يناير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا جاي التحميل والتجربه*


----------



## يمعود (24 يناير 2012)

عااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت الاياااااااااااااااادي


----------



## maher42 (24 يناير 2012)

أرجو رفع الملف لان الروابط لا تعمل

تقبلوا مروري


----------



## adeeb86 (27 يناير 2012)

thankx but the link not working
please try to upload it agine


----------



## afffif (9 فبراير 2012)

*[uجزاك الله خيرا][/u]*


----------

